# How to bleed my brakes on a 2012 Chevy Cruze turbo 1.4



## fiestykk (5 mo ago)

I just got the pads on the front end and I need to know how to bleed the brakes with tire's back on I know I have to turn on to the left or to the right not sure and what tool do I need to do the actual turning of the leader through and where does that located please help


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Easier to remove the wheels for access. Did you disconnect the fluid lines? Shouldn’t have to bleed the brakes just doing pads. Bleeder screw is on the inside of the caliper. Our size is 10mm not sure if it will be the same in the US.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Taking from Baldrico1's comment about disconnecting the lines and not needing to bleed if just doing pads, you should not need to if that is what you did.(I have never bled them myself on a Cruze) But if you still feel the need, it would require 2 people one to pump the brake pedal while the other open and close the bleeder screw(u while holding a bleeder line into a cup full of brake fluid. It is a simple process, I guess you never did with your dad on the old 70 or 80 something car. And also it would be 10mm in the US. And this should not be your first post, introduce yourself


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Buy a mighty vac pressure bleeder. $65 currently. And find the correct order to bleed the brakes. My truck doesn't bleed the same order as yesterday's cars.

The correct procedure would be to also have a autel maxi check tool. To bleed the abs also.


----------



## fiestykk (5 mo ago)

fiestykk said:


> I just got the pads on the front end and I need to know how to bleed the brakes with tire's back on I know I have to turn on to the left or to the right not sure and what tool do I need to do the actual turning of the leader through and where does that located please help


Bless you i just am getting started on my day a little late I know thank you again so much you just saved me a whole lot of work I did not know who it was like that nowadays and that's awesome so get ready to put it back together i will let you all know how we did. It's my daughter's new car and it had been in a wreck so we're going through it with a fine tooth comb and it needed the brakes start rubbing the other day and she wants to do everything herself cuz she's like her mom we work on cars not professionally but thank you so much and I'll keep you posted have a wonderful day.


----------



## fiestykk (5 mo ago)

Patman said:


> Taking from Baldrico1's comment about disconnecting the lines and not needing to bleed if just doing pads, you should not need to if that is what you did.(I have never bled them myself on a Cruze) But if you still feel the need, it would require 2 people one to pump the brake pedal while the other open and close the bleeder screw(u while holding a bleeder line into a cup full of brake fluid. It is a simple process, I guess you never did with your dad on the old 70 or 80 something car. And also it would be 10mm in the US. And this should not be your first post, introduce yourself


Hello thank you for your input yeah we're going to try the easy way as you down and have helped me with thank you I forget times have changed and so have cars much easier this way I'll let you know I'll keep you posted thank you have a wonderful day.


----------

